# Tyeforce is a fanboy.



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 18, 2010)

For nearly a year now, I have been gathering what I believe is conclusive evidence that local Bell Tree user, Tyeforce is a complete, utter, and shameless Nintendo fanboy. Thus, discrediting every argument and opinion he may have about the video game industry. Why go to such lengths, you may ask? Because I can, *****es. I remind you all that every bit of information gathered is public, permanent, and generally accessible data, and this topic is not meant to bash him in any way, but here to prove a point and stop his constant denial of this crime. Let me remind you, the information gathered here are presented to you as fact, not opinion. Again- this is not to bash anyone or be mean; it's all in his own writing.

I'll spare you all the time that would be wasted by pointing out many smaller  (more obvious) notes that prove my point (his YouTube channel, his biography, etc.) simply because he could simply pull the 'I just love Nintendo. I'm not a fanboy.' card. This list details the evidence, and I leave the interpretation up to you.

If you're not going to read it all, don't bother responding. Now, we begin.


First off and foremost, his username: Tyeforce. Derived from Nintendo's popular franchise, The Legend of Zelda. It's no secret that a username isn't something you simply put in a signature or avatar; it's your identity. So, one must deduce that making such a large tribute to a Nintendo IP isn't just out of innocent love for the company.

A quick Google search of 'Tyeforce' yields many... interesting, to say the least, results, but a few I found particularly interesting:

Taken from his deviantArt page, in his own words:






Is that not enough for you?

His MySpace music player:





Seriously, Nintendo music?

His profile on SoaH City forums reveals that, his one and only topic made:






And now for the coup de grace, the posts he's made here, on The Bell Tree.

First up, his denial of being a fanboy.





_Of course you aren't!_
Link to post.





_We know!_
Link to post.

And now, a few of his other posts that understate the fact.





_I know, they all suck, right?_
Link to post.





_It's okay, we know you were only kidding here._
Link to post.





_You've never judged ANYONE on the forum, we know, we know!_
Link to post.

Search his topics and posts made, it's fairly easy to see for yourself.

A quick peak at his video game collection reveals that he has made no attempt to purchase, let alone be bothered with a competing company. (A normal gamer, we'll take myself for example, may own consoles/products from more than one company. I own a PSP, DS, Wii, and XBox 360.)

So there it all is, lain out in front of you in plain sight. I think (as if it wasn't already fairly obvious enough) that we can all conclude that Tyeforce is, indeed, a fanboy. So- Tyeforce, you can reclaim what little reputation you have left, gather it up off the ground by admitting to The Bell Tree that you are, in fact, a Nintendo fanboy, and your judgement is constantly clouded by this fact. You have a highly addictive personality, as your obsession with Nintendo, Sonic, your boyfriend, and Apple clearly show.

I have no further questions. Counter-arguments? I wouldn't.


----------



## Horus (Jun 18, 2010)

Your my god


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 18, 2010)

Good collection of facts.


----------



## Nic (Jun 18, 2010)

Oh *censored.2.0*.  Tye is going to get pissed!


----------



## Zachary (Jun 18, 2010)

Being a fanboy isn't a crime. Its annoying, but not a crime.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 18, 2010)

It's obvious he's a Nintendo fanboy.
He has clearly stated it before ' - '


----------



## Jake (Jun 18, 2010)

I think this is a bit mean.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 18, 2010)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> It's obvious he's a Nintendo fanboy.
> He has clearly stated it before ' - '


He's said he isn't an 'ignorant' or 'mindless' fanboy. But, the posts I have shown clearly state the opposite.


----------



## muffun (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm *shocked.*

inb4ohnoudidnt


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 18, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> I think this is a bit mean.


How?

It's all in his own writing, information found anywhere to anyone.

Plus, I'm giving him a chance to come clean and reconcile.


----------



## Entei Slider (Jun 18, 2010)

Thread win but soon I predict a lock )=....


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 18, 2010)

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Thread win but soon I predict a lock )=....


I'll repost it- nothing here is mean spirited, it's all fact.

Even if it is locked, the record stands.


----------



## Jake (Jun 18, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then go ahead and make something like this for *every* TBT member. Go on.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 18, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooh, make one for me. 


(smirk2)


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 18, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, maybe I will. But only to the ones who have really caused distress and distractions of this magnitude. (Which is almost no one.)


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 18, 2010)

He has played other games, he just hasn't bought them.


----------



## Jake (Jun 18, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I said every single person. Now go do it.
Tye is just a member like everyone else. So there is no reason why everyone else shouldn't get one. End of story.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 18, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> He has played other games, he just hasn't bought them.


Because he doesn't like any of them. Even the non-exclusives!


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 18, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are you trying to do, push me? I'm not sure what you're saying here.

I think this post proves my point. I've got no beef with anyone else, so why would I? I'm not sure what you're getting at.


----------



## Jake (Jun 18, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I edit'd it.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 18, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still not making much sense.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 18, 2010)

lol

Yes, I openly admit that I am a Nintendo fanboy, but I'm not a fanboy in the sense that you believe. I'm not an _ignorant_ fanboy, I'm an open minded, reasonable fanboy. I call myself a fanboy because I'm more than just a fan. I don't just casually like Nintendo, I love Nintendo. Their games and products entertain me more than anything else. And, yes, I've tried their competition. There's no Mario there, no Zelda, no Kirby, no Donkey Kong, no Pok


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 18, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, if he tries a game, doesn't like it, then wastes his money on something he won't like, then he's a blind fanboy?


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 18, 2010)

Well, well, this topic is amusing.


----------



## Jake (Jun 18, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It does actually.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 18, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're not taking his posts into context properly.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 18, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> By the way, what ever happened to us avoiding each other and trying to put our differences aside?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't tell when I'm being sarcastic, can you?

The amount of arguments and flame wars here have stemmed from one person: you. If you come clean now, I'll let it go.


----------



## Jake (Jun 18, 2010)

I think you should all shut up.


----------



## Smartysaar (Jun 18, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Well, well, this topic is amusing.


More like a controversial topic, I had not seen so many people reading one thread at a time. I personally think this topic was unnecessary. So what if he is a fanboy, he knows his nintendo facts, & i have never seen him diss other games just because they're not nintendo.

So again, this was unnecessary. 

>_>


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 18, 2010)

Smartysaar said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I've been doing ever since I've been a member here, stirring *censored.2.0* up, making this place interesting.

And yeah, it was necessary.


----------



## Mino (Jun 18, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> I think you should all shut up.


Jake.  No.  You're the one who gets to shutup, alright?  You don't need to post in a thread just to tell other people to stop posting in a thread.  When we want your useless input we'll ask for it.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 18, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> When we want your useless input we'll ask for it.


Yeah, never-hundred hours from now! lul


----------



## Mino (Jun 18, 2010)

Anyways, cool topic, bro.  I guess this really does show how irreparably damaged Tyeforce's brain is.  I mean... it's _science_.


----------



## Sonicdude41 (Jun 18, 2010)

What in the hell did I just read?

Dude, this is uncalled for.  Seriously, it's one thing to disagree with someone, but it's another to make an entire exposition on something as pointless as this.  If this is what you feel you must do to prove a point, then please, leave.  I'm tired of the constant arguing and little kid play that seems to have gone on for quite sometime.  

I've been fed up with this for a LONG time, but I've just not had the guts to say anything.  Now, it's gone too far -- too, too far.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 18, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Come clean"? What do you mean? What is there to come clean about?! I'm _extremely_ open here on The Bell Tree. I say more personal things here than I do in real life. So, what exactly do you want to hear from me? I would never admit to being something I'm not, and I've said many times before that I'm a fanboy, so I don't know why you seem to think that I'm denying that. I'm certainly not the kind of fanboy that you seem to think I am, though. Anyways, what do you want to hear from me? Just tell me what you want from me, and I'll tell you the honest truth. I can't guarantee that you'll believe me, but that's on you. I don't lie.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 18, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want you to admit that you are consistently blinded in your arguments and beliefs by it.

Facts, figures? NONE OF WHAT YOU SAY MAKES SENSE, MAN!


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 18, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> lol
> 
> Yes, I openly admit that I am a Nintendo fanboy, but I'm not a fanboy in the sense that you believe. I'm not an _ignorant_ fanboy, I'm an open minded, reasonable fanboy. I call myself a fanboy because I'm more than just a fan. I don't just casually like Nintendo, I love Nintendo. Their games and products entertain me more than anything else. And, yes, I've tried their competition. There's no Mario there, no Zelda, no Kirby, no Donkey Kong, no Pok


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 18, 2010)

Sonicdude41 said:
			
		

> What in the hell did I just read?
> 
> Dude, this is uncalled for.  Seriously, it's one thing to disagree with someone, but it's another to make an entire exposition on something as pointless as this.  If this is what you feel you must do to prove a point, then please, leave.  I'm tired of the constant arguing and little kid play that seems to have gone on for quite sometime.
> 
> I've been fed up with this for a LONG time, but I've just not had the guts to say anything.  Now, it's gone too far -- too, too far.


Woah, after reading that assertive post, I'll definitely stop now.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 18, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Anyways, cool topic, bro.  I guess this really does show how irreparably damaged Tyeforce's brain is.  I mean... it's _science_.


And science... DOESN'T LIE.


----------



## Jake (Jun 18, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh kk. When you need to send me a PM.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 18, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But that's not the case, as I've said many times. Believe what you want, but it's just not true. And you're just wasting your time trying to prove otherwise. I did get a good laugh from it, though.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 18, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 18, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He will in never-hundred hours.


----------



## Mino (Jun 18, 2010)

Tyeforce.  Don't worry.  There are programs for people like you.  It's called the 360.  I'll give you some games that are definitely worth playing.

Aaaaalso, Tyeforce.  I know how your brain works.  I was once a fanboy.  If you could read my posts from here and NSider from 2004-2006, you'd see the same mentality you have.  I know what it's like to convince yourself that what you're saying makes sense.  It's a lot like religion.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 18, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Tyeforce.  Don't worry.  There are programs for people like you.  It's called the 360.  I'll give you some games that are definitely worth playing.
> 
> Aaaaalso, Tyeforce.  I know how your brain works.  I was once a fanboy.  If you could read my posts from here and NSider from 2004-2006, you'd see the same mentality you have.  I know what it's like to convince yourself that what you're saying makes sense.  It's a lot like religion.


Dude, why didn't I think of that? Religion is the perfect analogy here.


----------



## Sonicdude41 (Jun 18, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 18, 2010)

ITT: Fabio and Mino don't realize tastes are subjective.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 18, 2010)

Sonicdude41 said:
			
		

> He _doesn't_ need to admit anything.


What? Yes, I realize that. I never once said in the topic 'I'M FORCING YOU TO ADMIT THIS!', did I?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 18, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> ITT: Fabio and Mino don't realize tastes are subjective.


Do you even realize what you're saying right now?

By making this very topic I'm acknowledging that.


----------



## Nic (Jun 18, 2010)

How about we all calm the *censored.2.0* down alright?  Quit messing around with the guys brain alright?  *censored.2.0*, I think we are all fanboys in one way or another.  I think TBT should learn how to get along with other people even if they are black, mexican, fat, homosexual, etc.  Grow some maturity.


----------



## Smartysaar (Jun 18, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Smartysaar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah controversy isn't always good. Dude seriously this was totally unnecessary. I mean you took the time to gather all these "facts" to prove that Tye is a fanboy, when he admits it himself openly, and its not even a bad thing, and instead of making Tye look bad, like im sure was your total intention, you just made yourself look like a douche.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 18, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> How about we all calm the *censored.2.0* down alright?  Quit messing around with the guys brain alright?  *censored.2.0*, I think we are all fanboys in one way or another.  I think TBT should learn how to get along with other people even if they are black, mexican, fat, homosexual, etc.  Grow some maturity.


You didn't include 'fanboy', so I refuse to get along.


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 18, 2010)

Once again, TBT has plunged into dark times. And besides, it's pretty obvious that Tye is a fanboy. He has his opinions of what's good and what's bad. All of you are addicted to _something_. And Ninty games are Tye's addiction. I was addicted to Gyroids back in the day, and nobody flamed me or gave a damn. Tye's opinions are his, not yours. They don't affect you in any way, so you shouldn't try to change them.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 18, 2010)

Smartysaar said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First off, yes, I am a douche. Everyone knows that.

And you people aren't comprehending the purpose. I'm saying his opinions and beliefs are skewed by his fanboyism.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 18, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jun 18 2010, 11:11:08 PM]Once again, TBT has plunged into dark times. And besides, it's pretty obvious that Tye is a fanboy. He has his opinions of what's good and what's bad. All of you are addicted to _something_. And Ninty games are Tye's addiction. I was addicted to Gyroids back in the day, and nobody flamed me or gave a damn. Tye's opinions are his, not yours. They don't affect you in any way, so you shouldn't try to change them.


Again, you people aren't good at comprehending any sort of meaning.

I'm not shoving an XBox controller in his hands, or asking him to change, am I? Is that anywhere in the thread? No.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 18, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 18, 2010)

Tyeforce = Sunate 2.0?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 18, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clearly not.
All you're saying is any video game related opinion Tye forms must be nothing but fanboyism.
You never once considered "Hey, maybe Tye just doesn't like these games"


----------



## Nic (Jun 18, 2010)

As i expected when Fabio got unbanned another flamewar will emerge.  But seriously Fabio and the other guys who pick on Tye.  I was once a Tye picker and now I have moved on and you guys should too. All of this and that making fun of Tye is old.  And yes, I don't give a darn if you guys are going to flame me or whatnot but I'm on Tye's side for once.


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 18, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Smartysaar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And so? They don't offend you or something, and if they do, you've got problems. Besides, if you hate Tye so much, then _ignore_ him, don't go *censored.4.1* about it. God, think of the small and easy things you could do instead of forcing arguments.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 18, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sonicdude41 (Jun 18, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Smartysaar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How would it feel if someone were then to construct a similar post gathering evidence of your being a douche?  Same premise.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jun 18, 2010)

Look out, Fabio! You're gonna maybe get in big trouble for this D:.

I'd rather not really say anything.. I don't want people attacking me.


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 18, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't talking to you, just the people who flames other people's opinions.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 18, 2010)

Sonicdude41 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>implying Fabio would give a *censored.2.0*

Hahahahahahaha.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 18, 2010)

Sonicdude41 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love being a douche, so no, it would have no effect.


----------



## Nic (Jun 18, 2010)

All this is going to lead up is that you two guys get banned.  You'll make alts, everybody will feel bad and unban your accounts and you guys start another flamewar.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 18, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Look out, Fabio! You're gonna maybe get in big trouble for this D:.
> 
> I'd rather not really say anything.. I don't want people attacking me.


Try it, it's fun!


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 18, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> All this is going to lead up is that you two guys get banned.  You'll make alts, everybody will feel bad and unban your accounts and you guys start another flamewar.


Thanks for pointing that one out, bro.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 18, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Tyeforce = Sunate 2.0?


His new nickname.


----------



## Nic (Jun 18, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey no problem!


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jun 18, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uhh... D:


*Sucks thumb in corner*


----------



## Mino (Jun 18, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> ITT: Fabio and Mino don't realize tastes are subjective.


ITT: this fggt makes himself look like a douche.

Edit - (un)


----------



## Smartysaar (Jun 18, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Look out, Fabio! You're gonna maybe get in big trouble for this D:.
> 
> I'd rather not really say anything.. I don't want people attacking me.


Yeah, I usually don't say anything either. But this one did go too far.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 18, 2010)

Smartysaar said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't understand what you mean by 'went too far'. It's just fact, in his own writing.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 18, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Your my god


Thanks, I get that a lot.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jun 18, 2010)

Smartysaar said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I understand what ya mean, Jenn!

You're so brave! :-:


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 18, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Look out, Fabio! You're gonna maybe get in big trouble for this D:.
> 
> I'd rather not really say anything.. I don't want people attacking me.


It's best to defend your forum.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 18, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Tyeforce.  Don't worry.  There are programs for people like you.  It's called the 360.  I'll give you some games that are definitely worth playing.
> 
> Aaaaalso, Tyeforce.  I know how your brain works.  I was once a fanboy.  If you could read my posts from here and NSider from 2004-2006, you'd see the same mentality you have.  I know what it's like to convince yourself that what you're saying makes sense.  It's a lot like religion.


I don't have to convince myself that what I believe makes sense. Do you think that my love for Nintendo games is just some illusion or something? Why would I be playing games that I don't enjoy?

And, as I've said many times before, I've played other consoles before. And I know of many, many games on said consoles. Hell, I see them everyday at work. I just don't see anything that looks even remotely interesting to me. Most of them are all realistic, and a lot of them have a great deal of violence in them, and I'm just not that kind of gamer. And there probably are a few games out there that I would enjoy, but a few obscure games doesn't justify the purchase of another console to me. Why would I waste money on a new console with little to no games that interest me on it, when I have a Wii and DS that have many, many games to keep me busy? Hell, I have a _huge_ backlog of games that I still need to play! So why the hell should I spend my money on an Xbox 360 or PS3?


----------



## Nic (Jun 18, 2010)

How about you guys quit freaking picking on Tye and move on and pick on another person besides Tye.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 18, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right, i'm making myself look like a douche for pointing out something that is commonly looked over.


----------



## Horus (Jun 18, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thankfully no one noticed my grammar mistake due to the greatness of this thread.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 18, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> So why the hell should I spend my money on an Xbox 360 or PS3?


It would be such a waste considering every game on both those consoles SUCK! Nintendo has all the good games!


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 18, 2010)

Guys, lets point out one another's flaws and then eat them over it constantly.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 18, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> How about you guys quit freaking picking on Tye and move on and pick on another person besides Tye.


No, he's too fun.


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 18, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> How about you guys quit freaking picking on Tye and move on and pick on another person besides Tye.


Maybe someone that most TBTeers hate, like eacboy and nooky13. Wait, they're both gone. We need another Noob to pick on.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 18, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He has a PSP. ;-;


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 18, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Guys, lets point out one another's flaws and then eat them over it constantly.


Brilliant!


----------



## Horus (Jun 18, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Guys, lets point out one another's flaws and then eat them over it constantly.


But...but...Tye has such great flaws that he somehow hides and it angers us, so until we make him eat dirt this *censored.2.0* is happening.


----------



## Nic (Jun 18, 2010)

This is what ticks me off about you guys.  You guys are one of the most loved people on TBT.  You guys come back on in 2008/2009 and start a flamewar.  You get banned for about a good year and MIranda comes along and unbans you guys.  You guys start a flamewar and your off making alts.  You don't get caught and some admin comes along and unbans you again.  This is just a recycle of TBT's history.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 18, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jun 18 2010, 11:22:06 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is anyone defending the _forum_ though?

Holy *censored.2.0* Tyeforce has become the entire Bell Tree!


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 18, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The very second he admits he's blinded, I'm screenshotting it and putting it in my signature.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 18, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look up the word 'forum'.


----------



## Smartysaar (Jun 18, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Smartysaar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah but why did you have to point all that out. & its just posts of him saying he is a fanboy, but a fanboy that knows his facts right. He's not denying it, or dissing anyone or any company other than nintendo.

So Yes this thread was completly pointless! Because so what if Tyie IS A FANBOY! thats him,
I mean you say: "And you people aren't comprehending the purpose. I'm saying his opinions and beliefs are skewed by his fanboyism. "

So they're his opinions and beliefs! He's not "skewing" your opinions and beliefs, Only HIS! GET OVER TYE BEING A FANBOY! & GET A LIFE INSTEAD OF SPENDING YOUR TIME TRYING TO FIND A WAY TO MAKE PEOPLE LOOK BAD.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 18, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> This is what ticks me off about you guys.  You guys are one of the most loved people on TBT.  You guys come back on in 2008/2009 and start a flamewar.  You get banned for about a good year and MIranda comes along and unbans you guys.  You guys start a flamewar and your off making alts.  You don't get caught and some admin comes along and unbans you again.  This is just a recycle of TBT's history.


And without us this place doesn't exist. So quit *censored.4.1*.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 18, 2010)

Too many responses. I need to take Mino's advice; ignore anyone under the age of 17.


----------



## Horus (Jun 18, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh god, it reminds me of IRobot and that one episode of South Park they show constantly on 11 at 3 AM.


----------



## Mino (Jun 18, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really?  The idea that tastes are subjective is something that is commonly looked over?  Unsurprisingly, I get the idea that you don't know what you're talking about.  Fortunately for us, we're not talking about mere taste.  When you talk about taste, you're talking about a preference for one of two or more comparably meritorious versions of the same thing.  However, one must have sampled the other things before one can be said to have a taste for something.  We're taking issue with what Tye's fanboyism makes him into, not a preference for Nintendo.  Although the erotic-fixation on Sonic and Pok


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 18, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> This is what ticks me off about you guys.  You guys are one of the most loved people on TBT.  You guys come back on in 2008/2009 and start a flamewar.  You get banned for about a good year and MIranda comes along and unbans you guys.  You guys start a flamewar and your off making alts.  You don't get caught and some admin comes along and unbans you again.  This is just a recycle of TBT's history.


Why do you care so much?

Who ever said they had to be wonderful examples for everyone in the community?
The fact that they're older members that come back does not justify for anything. They're still normal members.

Also lol @ everyone in this thread


----------



## Nic (Jun 18, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quit showing off all your fame please.  TBT is already a dead tree and I think all us members have been seeing it.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 18, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not only are you taking my quote out of context, but you're also putting words into my mouth. I _never_ said that the Xbox 360 and PS3 have no good games. I've said that they have little to no games that interest me, yes, but never have I said that all their games suck. You know, you're really contradicting yourself. First you try to prove me wrong with "facts", and then you make up things like this! And neither method is working for you, so I suggest you give up before you dig yourself even deeper.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 18, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You... you just... *sigh* I can't create an intelligible response to an unintelligible post.


----------



## Horus (Jun 18, 2010)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> It's obvious he's a Nintendo fanboy.
> He has clearly stated it before ' - '



What is this, I don't even...


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 18, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it's just that Fabio and other douches start flame wars and that most of the online members at the time are defending Tye and some other people and since most active people get involved, it's defending your forum against flame wars.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 18, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never said that was a direct quote, I was mocking you.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 18, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 18, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

>


Excuse me but what the *censored.3.0* do you think you're doing?


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 18, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apathy.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 18, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 18, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Showing the stupidity of the thread.

And I am hoping some troll will post more Morgan Freeman pics so this thread gets locked faster.


----------



## Horus (Jun 18, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jun 18 2010, 11:30:32 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think the idiots from '09 should be talking.


----------



## Smartysaar (Jun 18, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Too many responses. I need to take Mino's advice; ignore anyone under the age of 17.


Yeah just because some people under 17 actually make *censored.3.0*ing sense, go on and ignore them.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 18, 2010)

Smartysaar said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My point.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 18, 2010)

God damn, I'm creating pure gold here. Gold, people.


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2010)

EXCUSE ME SIR
DO YOU HAVE PRINCE ALBERT IN A CAN
YOU DO?
WELL YOU BETTER LET THE POOR GUY OUT!


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 18, 2010)

*censored.2.0*, Jeremy! Everyone, run!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 18, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 18, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> God damn, I'm creating pure gold here. Gold, people.


It's not that great
You could do better

This isn't as entertaining as I was hoping.


----------



## Nic (Jun 18, 2010)

Bye bye Fabio and Mino.  ;D


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 18, 2010)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh, I'm liking my responses so far.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 18, 2010)

Otter said:
			
		

> EXCUSE ME SIR
> DO YOU HAVE PRINCE ALBERT IN A CAN
> YOU DO?
> WELL YOU BETTER LET THE POOR GUY OUT!


HEY JIMMY

DOWN HERE EVERYTHING FLOATS


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 18, 2010)

Jeremy, Nigel, give me more time! MORE TIME!


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 18, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> Bye bye Fabio and Mino.  ;D


^

HELLLLLOOOO Carlist Fern2 and Fabiolovessunatestill


----------



## Metal_Sonic007 (Jun 18, 2010)

Sigh what a silly thread.


----------



## Zachary (Jun 18, 2010)

Good bye guys. It wasn't nice knowing you.


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Otter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PHYSICS W/ DR. CLOWN


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 18, 2010)

Zack said:
			
		

> Good bye guys. It wasn't nice knowing you.


Tell my mother that I love her.

Miranda, too.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 18, 2010)

Metal_Sonic007 said:
			
		

> Sigh what a silly thread.


You should have seen the thread I made a while back which is now considered the best thread ever. @_@


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 18, 2010)

Otter said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


KISS ME, FATBOY


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 18, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meh
They're predictable.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 18, 2010)




----------

